
In-memory Databases Do Not Excuse Fat, Bloated Applications - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/software/107000/in-memory-databases-do-not-excuse-fat-bloated-applications
======
drKarl
The author of the article misses the fact that In-memory Databases are not the
same as NoSQL. In fact, I have used a SQL In-Memory Database (or Main-memory
Database) called CSQL, which is a SQL database.

